# Faucet of choice



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Have always been a big Moen fan . Used a lot in this area . However ,,,they are REALLY starting to disappoint . Especially the kitchen faucets .

Been moving to Delta , I just make sure to grease EVERYTHING on them at installation in case,,,down the road for repairs .

Kohler ,,, yeah they are good but WAY TOO MANY PARTS !! Ordering replacement parts is like ordering from NASA .

Thoughts ??

Cal


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have always used Delta when I have to buy them. I have never had much problems with them at all.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm still a believer in Moen, there higher end faucet are good, lower end faucets suck, shower valves are great also.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

what kind of problems are you having with moen? 

We like moen a lot, but seems lately, people are liking the delta and A/S trim a lot better. :blink:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I never liked Moen much, but recently I am selling and installing their pull-out spray kitchen faucets. It looks sharp, works well and priced where I can mark it up without it costing a fortune.
I also been selling kohler faucets. They are beautiful and well-made.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Moen kitchen faucets (pull out type) are giving me FITS ,, lots of them need repair quickly . The 2 handle bathroom (lavy) faucet handles are also breaking too easy .
I love repairing single handle moens ,,,, best design out there with the cartridges ,,, just would like to see these other items get fixed for good !!

Cal


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What bothers me the most about Moen is they used to exchange the cartridges freely at the supply house, now they stopped doing that, they say guaranteed for life, hard to explain to a customer they cartridge now cost them unless they contact Moen directly, Moen will send the parts free of charge, but customers call cause they need it fixed now, so we have the now charge fo the cartridges. It cost us now so we have to pass on that expense.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What bothers me the most about Moen is they used to exchange the cartridges freely at the supply house, now they stopped doing that, they say guaranteed for life, hard to explain to a customer they cartridge now cost them unless they contact Moen directly, Moen will send the parts free of charge, but customers call cause they need it fixed now, so we have the now charge fo the cartridges. It cost us now so we have to pass on that expense.


What we have done in the past (takes a little longer, but people are happier) Is to sell a customer a cartridge, and have them call moen, and then reimburse them when they get the cartridge from moen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sometimes after I install a new faucet, I tell customer to call Moen and have them send them a new cartridge, tell them it's leaking, this way, if it ever needs a new one later in life, they will have one ready to go.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cal said:


> Moen kitchen faucets (pull out type) are giving me FITS ,, lots of them need repair quickly .
> Cal


Uh-oh, I just started selling them. What's been going wrong?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

S guy ,, They just seem to have the biggest problems with the vacuum breakers , also with the handles just dropping down when in the on position , also a lot of them have SO MUCH stuff ( screens , water reduction pieces ,etc ) in them that the pressure is awful !

A GREAT standard faucet that I try to sell is the Delta # 470 . Try it out , everyone that gets one calls me and LOVES it .

Cal


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Delta.*
*I've had recent trouble with Moen as well, though they send replacement parts faster than you can blink, I've had one fail a week after install.*

*I used to prefer Kohler becuase they were so solid, but I got an unpleasant surprize when I suggested a customer grab one at HD, a Forte widespread...I was utterly shocked to see how flimsy it was.*
*I might be wrong, but I thought Kohler sold the same faucets at HD that they sold at supplies...apparently no more.*

*Delta does not sell the same faucets to the general public, which makes me feel like a used car salesman when I tell that to customers...now it looks like they're all doing it.*

*Regardless what brand you get, if the customer insists on getting it on their own, it seems it's just gonna be a lower grade.*


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Delta.*
> *I've had recent trouble with Moen as well, though they send replacement parts faster than you can blink, I've had one fail a week after install.*
> 
> *I used to prefer Kohler becuase they were so solid, but I got an unpleasant surprize when I suggested a customer grab one at HD, a Forte widespread...I was utterly shocked to see how flimsy it was.*
> ...


I have the same problem with insinkerator garbage disposals. The ones at Lowes look the same but aren't and are priced cheaper then the PRO series that I buy at the pro plumbing supply house!!! How am I supposed to explain that to my customer's though?
"yes, sir I know that you saw the disposal I put in ths weekend at your local store for only X dollars, they are not PRO grade like what I use."...he will think I am just scamming him!

The "pro" fixtures companies are all selling out to the DIYer market.:thumbdown:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The bad thing about faucets that come form HD and other Box Stores, is they seem to always be missing a needed part in them, ever encounter that? What happens is the store helpers will rob the complete box when someone says they are missing parts, I cringe when I have a customer that wants me to install a faucet they purchased, then if it's incomplete, you now have to inform them it not all there, and then tell them you have to make a trip to the store they got it from and it will cost them more money.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I have been told by manufacturers reps that the big box stores came to that they would mass sell their products ,,, HOWEVER they must "cheapen" them up because the Big Box stores have a huge advertising budget .

All we can do is inform our customers of these things . Give a very strong opinion towards our supply houses .Then let them make the final decision .

It is BEYOND me how a customer can stand there saying "It's the same,exact thing" When clearly my supply house furnished sink faucet (or whatever ) has a heavier body and A METAL WASTE ,,,, as opposed to their HD model that might look the same yet is quite a bit lighter AND has those AWFUL plastic pop-ups .
MAKES ME NUTS !!!:furious:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Man it feels good to have so many on the same page.*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't get to pick what we put in, the architect does. brands we install that are pure junk, Water Works, Danze, and THG. Brands we install that are decent, Rohl, Phillrych, Kallista, and Kohler. The stuff we install that is top quality, Jado, Dornbracht, Hansgrohe, Grohe, and KWC.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I like Rohl also, very nice fixtures, very friggen expensive too.*


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I love Delta, Kohler, Kallista, HansGrohe, Harden, Phylrich my main brands.

I hate Grohe, California Faucets, KWC, and thats all that come to mind right at this moment, I am sure I will add another in a week or so:thumbsup:

I noticed Hansgrohe has been installing easier, I believe they have changed their design a bit, making installation a breeze.

Grohe ont he other hand, always a problem, especially rough in, they give you a min - max, and if you put it in the middle, I always seem to be screwed. very close. and we all know tile guy's don't care when the end of that rough in plate shows up.....


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Yeah, plastic pop up's.................big box store crap

the thing that upsets me with pop-up's, including Hansgrohe, and now more and more metal I am finding, the sleeve for the pop-up lever screws on, it used to come as one, and you would screw the top escusion off, and now you have to pull the rubber washer and all the junk, slid it in, push all that crap back up, and screw the body on, make sure it is tight, then screw the holding nut up.

I like the old way.....anyone else see what I see.......???????????


----------

